# The Power of a Power-King...



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the tool to really get hurt with....
<img src=http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Power%20King/Heavy%20tractor.JPG>

More pictures...

http://user.pa.net/~kbeitz/Power King/


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

SWEET!!!!:thumbsup: 

What model is it? I see it has the 24" tires. Got to love those PK's


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Kevin! That is one way to get under a tractor for repairs. Also a quick way to put your smaller tractors up in the barn's loft. And like you said, a good way to get hurt if you make a mistake while doing the above. 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Boy those Power Kings sure do have a striking resemblance to the Cub 154 Lo Boy. Nice little rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

How much weight you got on the front of that tractor. Man on man i could use that good job Kevin:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Boy those Power Kings sure do have a striking resemblance to the Cub 154 Lo Boy. Nice little rig! :thumbsup: *


The PK's with the 24" rear wheels used the same size frint, and rear wheels as a cub. Real tough tractor.

BTW I passed on plowing up a garden yesterday. Never seen one in my aera in use before. Just chegging along, splitting updirt. Looked like fun


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

makes for an easy job of changing tires....


----------

